

Stroustrup C++ "I did it for you all" - jimhoff11
http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/I_did_it_for_you_all

======
bfrs
ROTFL!

These lines made me almost burst something:

...X windows. That was such a bitch of a graphics system,...

All that job security, just through _one mistake of judgment_.

Remember the typedef? Remember how long it took to grope through the header
files only to find that 'RoofRaised' was a double precision number?

------
abhimishra
False: <http://www.snopes.com/computer/program/stroustrup.asp>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
This is a rather well known hoax. Still amusing to some people, though.

~~~
kristianp
Yes don't believe it.

